# 28 gauge or 20 gauge over and under???



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all, 

I'm looking into buying a new over and under strictly for pheasants/quail/woodcock/grouse.....which gauge does everybody perfer 20ga or 28ga? I was leaning toward 28 for nimble, light weight swinging and carrying...plus a box of 28 ammo fits into a pocket nicely.....what model of o/u would everybody suggest? My price range is towards a good field gun not for competition on the skeet range, between $800 and $1300 hopefully....


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

16 Ga. SxS


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

If you don't reload go with the 20. I have a Red Label in a 28 and it's a fun gun to hunt with. The ammo will eat you up if you don't do your own reloading. You can reload a 28 up to 1 oz of shot but I've found a 7/8 oz load patterns better for a heavy upland load.

Griff


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

The 16 gauge is the all around upland shotgun. The 28 gauge would be the perfect grouse gun due to the cover you're going to be hunting in. Also, the 28 gauge is called the little 12 for a reason i.e. pattern. 

The 20 gauge is the most overrated gauge ever created. If it wasn't for the 3" magnum version, the 20 gauge would be relegated to the dustbin. I shot 20 gauges growing up and absolutely hate the round. 

If you want fast, light and nimble go check out the Browning Lightning Feather 16 gauge with 28" barrels. That's my go to pheasant gun. It's as light as a broom handle and deadly on pheasant.


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

Wild phez or game-farm phez? Personally, I think a 28 is a little light for wild phez unless you are right on top of the birds ( and I feel th same way about the a 20). For grouse, woodcock and quail there is nothing like at 28 in a well balanced gun and unless you are shooting A LOT 28 ammo is not that bad.

I agree that a 16 is probably a better all around gauge for the game you mentioned.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doublegun said:


> Wild phez or game-farm phez? Personally, I think a 28 is a little light for wild phez .....


Agreed. Once wild phez enter the equation you eliminate the 28 IMO.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

most 28 o/u's are built on 20 gauge frames and are heavier than the same gun in 20.

you need to budget more for a quality o/u- browning or beretta if you are buying a new gun.

i owned a ruger 28 for a short time. lots of issues with it. i bought a 20 guage used browning superlight and am very happy with it.

ballistically the 16 is a good gun but if you reload there are no hulls available equivilant to AA's.


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

Why choose? Buy both plus a 12ga and 16ga, and get them all in SXS and O/U.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I know of a guy who has a lightly used 16 ga Citori that's on the block.


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

There's another advantage to shooting a 28 and/or 16; guys won't bum shells off of you. (Assuming you better remember to take shells in the first place). Actually, you can usually find boxes of 16 ga Remington Field Loads at any WallMart or Meijer (so long as your not too picky about shot size and load). Finding 28's "up north" can be a little tricky though.

The trick is finding a nice 28 ga on a scaled frame, but they are out there. One of my 16's is an old Parker built on a 20 ga frame and it's sweeeeeeet.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Doublegun said:


> There's another advantage to shooting a 28 and/or 16; guys won't bum shells off of you. (Assuming you better remember to take shells in the first place). Actually, you can usually find boxes of 16 ga Remington Field Loads at any WallMart or Meijer (so long as your not too picky about shot size and load). Finding 28's "up north" can be a little tricky though.


 You could just buy your buddy his own box of 20s and one for yourself and still be money ahead when it comes to buying 16s and 28 shells.


----------



## Peterson (Jun 19, 2010)

12 gauge for pheasants.

20 gauge for grouse and woodcock.

28 Gauge for grouse and woodcock if you are bored with the 20 and live next door to Mr. Jones.

16 gauge for grouse and woodcock if tradition and esthetic proportions of a scattergun are your thing.

12 Gauge for everything if you like to see feathers float.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Peterson said:


> 12 gauge for pheasants.
> 
> 20 gauge for grouse and woodcock.
> 
> ...


This is one of the most simplest and accurate things I have ever seen posted on this site.

...and BenelliB, why not stick with what your name says and get yourself a 28 Legacy or a 20 Ultra Light or Monte?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I always carry my 28 with me when I'm hunting alone. I never seem to have many jumpy birds untill your hunting with a crowd and all the yelling and whistleblowing going on. It's plenty of gun for wild pheasants under 30 yards. The only issue I have with it is when a coyote comes in and wants to play with the hound. I always carry some handloads with 2's just incase. I've been shooting one for 20 years now. It only costs me a couple birds at sporting clays so it can't be much of a handicap.

Griff


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Grouse, Woodcock, preserve birds I use a 20 gauge Renaissance Classic 26" 5.8lbs 2-3/4 shell #7.5 or #8.

Wild Pheasant I use a 12 gauge Alcione Field 28" #7 in bottom barrel and #5 or #4 in the top.

Duck hunting 870 Express 28"


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for your thoughts and information....very helpful. I'm going to think a while about it and make a purchase....and Bradu20 I am looking for a o/u because I have plenty of autos...I don't own an over and under and I love shooting them. I have shot my father's Bretta White Wing? and many Browning Citori's in 20 and 12 gauge. I have shot a few red labels but only in 12 gauge. The only 16 gauge I've ever shot was my grandfather's ithica model 37 16 gauge that is almost 50 years old....kicks like a b**** . I currently have a Benelli SBE 2 that I use for ducks, geese, turkey, and wild pheasants. I have 2 remington 11-87 20 gauges, one with a fixed rifle barrel and scope for deer and a wood permier model that my girlfriend uses for ducks/pheasants. I am looking for an over and under that I can use for smaller upland birds and pheasants (wild and not) and to use when the green heads are barreling in close to the decoys with my girlfriend. I can get non toxic bismouth for waterfowl hunting in about any gauge, and federal steel shot for a 16. I'm leaning towards the 16 gauge for a good all purpose gun. I don't plan on using the o/u for skeet just upland birds and occasional duck hunt.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

ruger..... american made


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

they are made in america but the 20's and 12's are extremely heavy and their quaility control is very poor.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

BenelliBrother said:


> ....and Bradu20 I am looking for a o/u because I have plenty of autos...I don't own an over and under and I love shooting them.


No need to explain anything....you need a new gun because, well...you don't own one of everyone they make, yet


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

BradU20 said:


> No need to explain anything....you need a new gun because, well...you don't own one of everyone they make, yet


 
Yep, that's the truth :lol:


----------

